# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX مساعدة :  اخر محاولة samsung galaxy ace GT S-5830

## bapacool

السلام عليكم 
اود القيام باخر محاولة لاصلاح هاتف samsung galaxy ace GT S-5830  قبل ان اصاب بالجنون 
ولدلك اود طلب المساعدة من اي شخص لديه  jag riff box 
طبعا مقابل التمن المعمول به 
شكرا    
bghit nsawb telephone diali 3and man ne9der nmchi 
mchit l derb ghalaf  o ma sawbohch liya w kandon belli khasso jtag box riff 3la 7sab dkchi li chaft f youtube 
merci d'avance

----------


## gsm_bouali

> السلام عليكم 
> اود القيام باخر محاولة لاصلاح هاتف samsung galaxy ace GT S-5830  قبل ان اصاب بالجنون 
> ولدلك اود طلب المساعدة من اي شخص لديه  jag riff box 
> طبعا مقابل التمن المعمول به 
> شكرا    
> bghit nsawb telephone diali 3and man ne9der nmchi 
> mchit l derb ghalaf  o ma sawbohch liya w kandon belli khasso jtag box riff 3la 7sab dkchi li chaft f youtube 
> merci d'avance

        
Réparation boot Samsung GT-S5830 est facile avec RIFF Box. Pour alimenter le téléphone, connectez le câble USB et insérez la batterie. Parfois, il est nécessaire d'appuyer sur la touche Power On.
En cas téléphone n'est pas détecté téléphone de puissance complètement, puis attendez quelques secondes, insérez le câble USB puis insérez la batterie. 
Pour ressusciter Samsung S5830 
      1    Solder câble JTAG pour Samsung S5830 pads JTAG
      2   Branchez le câble USB au téléphone et le PC
      3   Insérez la pile
      4 Assurez-vous que Samsung S5830i est sélectionné dans la liste des modèles
     5 Cliquez sur le bouton Résurrection
   5   Attendez que le logiciel signale une fin de l'opération réussie
7      Débranchez le câble USB, câbles JTAG de-soudure   Maintenant, le téléphone est en état ​​de démarrage, qui est, même si elle ne démarre pas normalement, vous pouvez flasher à l'aide de logiciels d'origine Samsung downloader pour le restaurer à l'état de travail.  Pour passer en mode téléchargement 
      Débrancher le câble de PC
      Insérez la pile
      Maintenez la fois "Volume Down" et "Menu" et appuyez sur les touches Power-On.
      Si rien ne se passe, essayez une alternative: maintenir les deux "Volume Up" et "Menu" et appuyez sur les touches Power-On.  
تفظل هذا الفديو يوضح لك طريقة إصلاح بوت  *samsung S5830 boot repair  *   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## himihicham

نعم اخي بكل فرح انا اصلح الهواتف بالريف بوكس    انا من مدينة تازة اذا كان الامر يهمك ممكن ان تاتي عندي لاصلحه لك باذن الله  
اتصل بي في الرقم  0678380684  للنتكلم جيدا  تحياتي

----------

